# Between a Rock and a Hard Place



## SpenserEller (Apr 9, 2021)

OMD EM5 Mk ii
1/250 sec, f8.0, iso 3200




Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 9, 2021)

I'd agree with that. Cool shot.


----------



## SpenserEller (Apr 10, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I'd agree with that. Cool shot.


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------

